# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  طلاب علم الجريمه

## BA LAW

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير

يشرفني ان اطرح موضوعي بينكم وفيه اود ان نكون مجموعه طلاب متعاونين  

عبر المنتدى لنتبادل  النقاش فيما يتعلق في دراستنا 
هذا ولكم خالص الامنيات

----------

